# Nouveau Macbook air : 128 Go, suffisant ?



## estell (16 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je suis étudiante et je souhaite acheter mon premier MacBook et le Air m'a tapé dans l'oeil.
Les atouts du stockage flash me font penser que c'est le meilleur choix (vitesse, robustesse) mais est-ce que 128 go sont suffisants ?

Mon usage serait surtout le surf sur le net, regarder des videos en streaming, le stockage de musique (environ 5go) et de photos, du traitement de texte (et donc le stockage de tous mes documents) 

Puis-je choisir un MacBook Air ( le 13,3" 128 Go) ou devais-je plutôt prendre le MacBook Pro (13" 320Go) ? 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2011)

Salut, le Air suffit.


----------



## Breizh44 (16 Octobre 2011)

estell a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis étudiante et je souhaite acheter mon premier MacBook et le Air m'a tapé dans l'oeil.
> Les atouts du stockage flash me font penser que c'est le meilleur choix (vitesse, robustesse) mais est-ce que 128 go sont suffisants ?
> 
> ...


 Je viens de regarder sur le site. Il y en a un de 256 GO a 1499&#8364; contre 1249&#8364; a 128 GO et contre
1149&#8364; le MBP 13' avec 320GO.


----------



## estell (16 Octobre 2011)

Mon PC utilisait plus de 60 Go alors avec 128, j'ai un peu peur... Et le modèle du MBA à 256Go est un peu cher pour moi...


----------



## Breizh44 (16 Octobre 2011)

estell a dit:


> Mon PC utilisait plus de 60 Go alors avec 128, j'ai un peu peur... Et le modèle du MBA à 256Go est un peu cher pour moi...



Oui mais le MBP 13 est moins cher. (ça m'a étonné d'ailleurs). Si tu peux aller a Nantes  (44000)  je peux te donner une bonne adresse pour des promo éventuelles (j'ai eu mon MBP 15 en Juillet pour 1500&#8364; au lieu de 2000 et quelques)


----------



## vhk (16 Octobre 2011)

pour ce que tu nous dit, 5giga de musiques, photos, surf, une suite bureautique, des vidéos(en streaming!) je vois pas comment 128giga peuvent être remplis. Cependant, sa peut aller très vite.

Perso il me reste 60giga sur mon MBA 128, avec 15giga de musique, 18giga de photos, iWork etc...

Je pense que ce sera suffisant !!


----------



## mcfar115 (16 Octobre 2011)

Le macbook air sans hésiter ! C'est une super machine au quotidien, si tu étudiant tu n'hésitera plus une seule seconde à l'emporter partout avec toi.
Pour le stockage de tes données tu peux éventuellement investir dans un disque dur externe "fixe".


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Octobre 2011)

ou comme certains le font avec des clés USB mini 
de ce genre:

http://www.clubic.com/shopping-662909-3-verbatim-store-n-go-netbook-32go-43942.html

tu as 2 ports sur ton MBA donc tu peux mettre 64 Go de plus en capacité de stockage! 
il te suffit de les repeindre en gris et cela devrait coller au style du MBA sans le gener! 

(on en parle sur un autre fil)


----------



## estell (17 Octobre 2011)

Mais alors avec deja 100 de différence, (voire 150, si on rachète une clé usb) entre le MBA et le MBP, le MBA est-t'il beaucoup mieux qu'un MBP ?
Le stockage flash est-il vraiment plus interessant qu'un disque dur classique ?

Désolée, je n'y connais rien en informatique.


----------



## vhk (18 Octobre 2011)

estell a dit:


> Mais alors avec deja 100 de différence, (voire 150, si on rachète une clé usb) entre le MBA et le MBP, le MBA est-t'il beaucoup mieux qu'un MBP ?
> Le stockage flash est-il vraiment plus interessant qu'un disque dur classique ?
> 
> Désolée, je n'y connais rien en informatique.



Je pense pas pouvoir te dire qu'un est meilleur que l'autre.. Ils sont différents, usages différent. Mais si tu ne joues pas, pas de traitement video, le MBA est parfait. Tu as une machine extrêmement rapide ( le SSD est beaucoup mieux que le disque dur classique -> sur mon air une bibliothèque de +16giga chargée en moins de 2secondes, meme pas 1 rebond de l'icône..) une mobilité extreme ! tu ne te sentira pas a l'étroit dans 126giga...


----------



## estell (18 Octobre 2011)

vhk a dit:


> Je pense pas pouvoir te dire qu'un est meilleur que l'autre.. Ils sont différents, usages différent. Mais si tu ne joues pas, pas de traitement video, le MBA est parfait. Tu as une machine extrêmement rapide ( le SSD est beaucoup mieux que le disque dur classique -> sur mon air une bibliothèque de +16giga chargée en moins de 2secondes, meme pas 1 rebond de l'icône..) une mobilité extreme ! tu ne te sentira pas a l'étroit dans 126giga...




Merci de ta réponse, je vais donc sûrement opter pour le MacBook Air


----------



## b_arna (22 Octobre 2011)

Je suis étudiant aussi et j'ai un MBA 13" 128Go et j'en fait la même utilisation que toi et tout va très bien. Je te le recommande parce que c'est aussi un bonheur a transporter étant donné son poids et sa finesse.


----------



## padagry (25 Octobre 2011)

Je te recommande sans hésiter le MacBook air. Ses nouvelles capacités font qu'il n à Klein à envier au MacBook Pro niveau performances, surtout pour l'usage que tu en feras. J'ai moi même eu un MacBook pro mais la je vais me prendre un MBA et un disque dur externe de 500 Go.


----------



## Mr Chen (25 Octobre 2011)

Le MBA sans hésiter, par contre 128 Go, c'est assez limite.

Tu dois déjà enlever bien 10-15Go avec l'OS. J'ai eu la surprise hier, de me retrouver avec que 6go d'espace disponible..


----------



## estell (27 Octobre 2011)

Mr Chen a dit:


> Tu dois déjà enlever bien 10-15Go avec l'OS. J'ai eu la surprise hier, de me retrouver avec que 6go d'espace disponible..


 
Comment ça, enlever ?


----------



## vhk (27 Octobre 2011)

Il veut dire que comme dans CHAQUE mac/pc, le système d'exploitation prend de la place.. mais bon c'est logique quand meme. mais sincèrement si tu ne stock pas des tonnes de vidéos, tu aura LARGEMENT la place dans 128gigas !!


----------



## OroSama (28 Octobre 2011)

je pense que le air suffit très largement c'est d'ailleurs celui que je possède 13" 128 Go 
je surf je regards des videos j'ai 10go de musique des vidéos j'utilise excel et le traitement de texte et il est au top


----------



## Emmanuel94 (31 Octobre 2011)

Mais c'est loin d'être la panacée, il ne fait négliger que nous avons de plus en plus de documents numérisés (musique, vidéo, scans, pièces jointes), pour ma part c'est le strict minimum.... et je dois gérer une à deux fois par an un nettoyage des documents (archivage, suppression des doublons...).

de plus les photographies prennent une place de plus en plus importante, de même que la musique si on fait le choix d'encoder sous un format de plus grande qualité.

A tout prendre si tu peux te permettre 256 GO ce sera idéal.


----------

